# Sticky  2022 NY Morel Season



## Morel Insanity (Mar 11, 2020)

A teaser from our one little harvest last year. At least they were big ones. Pretty sure I missed last year's thread completely, but am going to read through it because I'm excited!! How is everyone doing? Any new spots picked out to try? My husband and I have spent a little time finding new areas for adventure this year, so that should be fun [aside from my current IT band issue]. Wishing everyone the best of luck, and looking forward to your posts!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Howdy @Morel Insanity 
Wade here...
Ok.. Glad to See you with us Again..
I always suggest going back a few years and Read Forward. 
Come join in Our Indiana Conversation...
and other states as well..
"Love the Hunt"


----------



## Morel Insanity (Mar 11, 2020)

@wade Hi and thank you for the welcome! I'll take a peek - just about to check on my little garden indicator ramp patch!


----------



## NYGnome (May 1, 2019)

Woohoo! I've already started having dreams about morels. Thought I was going to be absent this year but back for another season.


----------



## wigwam (Mar 28, 2021)

I found these honkers on 5/7 last year, mid-HV. I thought this year was going to be early, but the warm-up has slowed a bit, so I'd guess we are on track for similar timing. What are you guys noticing in terms of indicator species?








.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

wigwam said:


> I found these honkers on 5/7 last year, mid-HV. I thought this year was going to be early, but the warm-up has slowed a bit, so I'd guess we are on track for similar timing. What are you guys noticing in terms of indicator species?
> View attachment 41458
> 
> .


Howdy New York and Everyone
Wade here... 🤠✌
In Indiana 
Seeming , Same as you have described, warm but now a cool slow back down to looking like gonna be Normal timing.. @wigwam
Thank You for Your Reporting Sir


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi Wade!

Wig, My indicator species is lawn. When you hear the first lawnmower the morels are just peeking through the duff layer. By the time lawns are being mowed the second time then the morels are harvest-able.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Hello fellow shroomers. Oh so can't wait. Just finishing my trapping season. Hopefully we all have bountiful harvesting this year!!!


----------



## wigwam (Mar 28, 2021)

geogymn said:


> Hi Wade!
> 
> Wig, My indicator species is lawn. When you hear the first lawnmower the morels are just peeking through the duff layer. By the time lawns are being mowed the second time then the morels are harvest-able.


My neighbor was mowing his lawn this past weekend 🤔


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Last year I spotted my first morels 4/18 earliest I've ever seen them. Weather up here not ready yet but it's coming.


----------



## Fungusfun (9 mo ago)

hoblershang said:


> Last year I spotted my first morels 4/18 earliest I've ever seen them. Weather up here not ready yet but it's coming.


Locations?


----------



## Fungusfun (9 mo ago)

Fungusfun said:


> Locations?


I'm in 6a region in the Catskills NY.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

April 20 (2012) was the earliest for me here in 6S (Utica area). Yellow morel that is, no Blacks to be found in my hunting areas.
I check my early PGs but I don't scrape away the leaves looking for the first one. I just check on the progress from a distance to avoid damage until they are ready to harvest.. Good luck this year, enjoy the woods.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Fungusfun said:


> Locations?


I'm in southern st Lawrence County. I haven't looked fir any signs yets.


----------



## Fungusfun (9 mo ago)

geogymn said:


> April 20 (2012) was the earliest for me here in 6S (Utica area). Yellow morel that is, no Blacks to be found in my hunting areas.
> I check my early PGs but I don't scrape away the leaves looking for the first one. I just check on the progress from a distance to avoid damage until they are ready to harvest.. Good luck this year, enjoy the woods.


I heard that when the maple leaves get to be quarter sized the morels are out is that true?


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Fungusfun said:


> I heard that when the maple leaves get to be quarter sized the morels are out is that true?


Or when oak leaves are the size of a squirrels's ear? Hardly a standard unit of measurement!


----------



## Plantman (May 22, 2019)

Hey everyone..
Soil has to reach 45 to 50 F.
Leeks are going crazy


----------



## Birdbrain (May 9, 2021)

Gyromitra korfii in Ulster County. Anyone know the timing of their emergence wrt morels?


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Plantman said:


> Hey everyone..
> Soil has to reach 45 to 50 F.
> Leeks are going crazy


Leeks, or "ramps" as we call them in NE Ohio, are indeed up. I took a walk along a hardwood ridge the other day which should be warmer than the bottomland I found the ramps in, and there was absolute NO sign of may apples at all! Very little green out there! We are behind. It was a really cold Winter, and it hasn't been all that warm a Spring. I don't mind the slow warm up, as long as we don't have any wild temp swings!


----------



## Plantman (May 22, 2019)

Sping is Springing..
Paitciance.
Weather and activity is close to last year.


----------



## Plantman (May 22, 2019)

Good to see you geo..the 20th may be on target.my field is sopping wet..about 42f..yard 43..cold is coming.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Plantman said:


> Sping is Springing..
> Paitciance.
> Weather and activity is close to last year.


I conure Plantman. My lawn is almost ready to be mowed I'm gonna check my trees at home tomorrow.


----------



## Plantman (May 22, 2019)

Hey hobler I saw a pic posted from Walworth NY.Not familiar where that is.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Plantman said:


> Hey everyone..
> Soil has to reach 45 to 50 F.
> Leeks are going crazy


Picked a bucket full this morning with my grandson. Espied trout lilies and Blue Cohosh that are in bloom.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> I conure Plantman. My lawn is almost ready to be mowed I'm gonna check my trees at home tomorrow.


 Still a bit early here methinks.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Plantman said:


> Good to see you geo..the 20th may be on target.my field is sopping wet..about 42f..yard 43..cold is coming.


Pleasure.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Calling for snow tonight lol I hate this waiting game lol.


----------



## Steve33 (Apr 18, 2019)

Next week there should be some popping up in Westchester County...


----------



## johnboy696 (Mar 25, 2019)

Using you guys as my indicator for CT 😂 just mowed my own open area of a yard today. Going to have these next two thursdays with night temps of 39. Hoping that’ll be about it for the cold temp drops. Area I plan to hunt often doesn’t have much for elevation differences so it’s a bit different. If I hunt an hour north where our “bigger hills” exist 😂 the south facing slopes idea would work. Hoping next two weeks it begins. Good luck everyone


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Good luck! Enjoy the hunt!


----------



## MycoG (Apr 17, 2020)

Hello! Any tips on tree species to look for? I’m in Schoharie county, but originally from NJ. I was wondering if it is the same up here.


----------



## johnboy696 (Mar 25, 2019)

MycoG said:


> Hello! Any tips on tree species to look for? I’m in Schoharie county, but originally from NJ. I was wondering if it is the same up here.


Your area may favor a particular variety. But otherwise the elm, ash, poplar, old apple,


MycoG said:


> Hello! Any tips on tree species to look for? I’m in Schoharie county, but originally from NJ. I was wondering if it is the same up here.


not that my experience is worth much but elm, old apple, ash, sycamore, cottonwood, tulip poplar, were the most common ones beat into my head from hours of researching. With other varieties also producing occasionally. Tho I thought I read tulip poplar and cottonwood were pretty much the same. There’s two types of elms as well American elm and a swamp elm. This was the easy part. Now to learn to id them from afar🫤


----------



## Sarah IA -> NY (9 mo ago)

Just moved to the Newburgh / Fishkill area from Iowa. I have a lot of experience hunting in Iowa… hoping it’ll pay off here in New York! Does the season start beginning of May (or thereabouts?)


----------



## Michael Michael Kowalski (Apr 16, 2019)

Is it me or is the season really late this year, at least for upstate? Last year I picked my first batch of black morels ~April 15th. This year, in those same spots, I don't even see them poking out of the ground yet.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Historically , In central NY, nothing too much happens until May. When you hear the constant drone of the lawn mower it is time to look around.


----------



## wigwam (Mar 28, 2021)

Michael Michael Kowalski said:


> Is it me or is the season really late this year, at least for upstate? Last year I picked my first batch of black morels ~April 15th. This year, in those same spots, I don't even see them poking out of the ground yet.


Same, checked this weekend and nothing is up yet. Indicator species are behind too.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Getting closer with morels Found in NJ and PA oh boy so can't wait fellow shroomers!!!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Might take a walk about this weekend to see if the Verpas are up.


----------



## johnboy696 (Mar 25, 2019)

hoblershang said:


> Getting closer with morels Found in NJ and PA oh boy so can't wait fellow shroomers!!!


Someone found them popping up in northwest area of my state so this weekend should be pretty good to check and if this rain works out next week the following weekend should begin prime time


----------



## Snowday (Apr 20, 2020)

I would usually find something by this point but nothing so far. The trout lilies were the indicator I've used in the past but the trout lilies are in full bloom here and the leeks are going strong but it may be a little too cold for the morels. The temps are dropping into the 30's at night. Next week might be better.


----------



## johnboy696 (Mar 25, 2019)

Snowday said:


> I would usually find something by this point but nothing so far. The trout lilies were the indicator I've used in the past but the trout lilies are in full bloom here and the leeks are going strong but it may be a little too cold for the morels. The temps are dropping into the 30's at night. Next week might be better.


Noticed that as well. Won’t be 40’s/50’s again till the weekend. Plus we haven’t had excellent rain in the last week or so either. So hopefully next weeks will aid this. Gonna make it tougher to spot them tho with the undergrowth growing up faster. I’ll try the river edge this weekend. Hopefully more open areas have had enough warmth to pop


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Snowday said:


> I would usually find something by this point but nothing so far. The trout lilies were the indicator I've used in the past but the trout lilies are in full bloom here and the leeks are going strong but it may be a little too cold for the morels. The temps are dropping into the 30's at night. Next week might be better.


I concur. Albeit I seen but one trout lily bloom thus far. Still haven't heard the constant drone of lawn mowers yet.


----------



## welby (Apr 29, 2018)

We still have a few pokes of snow left over here and there. Still too cold for the morels I think. Lows in mid 30's to high 20's. Ramps have been up for some time though. Maybe this weekend if it warms up?


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Heard a lot of lawn mowers today. Might have to take a walk about tomorrow. Just to stretch my legs mind you, it is still early here methinks.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Yeah! I heard mine today a lot! I'll hear it again tomorrow! But then, rain Sunday and Monday. Wednesday and Thursday I'm out there.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Yahoo put me on the board baby !!!!4 little guys bout a inch tall. Next weekend picking time. Happy hunting fellow shroomers.


----------



## Steve33 (Apr 18, 2019)

W


hoblershang said:


> View attachment 42482
> 
> Yahoo put me on the board baby !!!!4 little guys bout a inch tall. Next weekend picking time. Happy hunting fellow shroomers.


What County?


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Steve33 said:


> W
> 
> What County?


St Lawrence


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Congrats Hobler! Broke the ice! I checked a spot and found one peeping through. game on !


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

geogymn said:


> Congrats Hobler! Broke the ice! I checked a spot and found one peeping through. game on !


Alright Geo yahoo. This week looks great for growth too. Can't wait for that first frying pan of fresh morels mmmm.


----------



## Steve33 (Apr 18, 2019)

I checked alot of my spots today spent 4 hours in the woods, nothing yet.. Westchester County.


----------



## Steve33 (Apr 18, 2019)

hoblershang said:


> St Lawrence


Weird you are so far North (cooler temps), but you had alot more snowfall than we did down here in Westchester County, nice to see them popping up in micro environments.


----------



## Steve33 (Apr 18, 2019)

It is so dry here, we need some rain badly!


----------



## Sarah IA -> NY (9 mo ago)

Went for an hour walk in the woods in Orange County this morning… didn’t find anything but the ground cover is looking promising for the next couple weeks.


----------



## lithic hunter (Apr 1, 2013)

A quick check on my pg yielded 6 early black morels. Ontario County


----------



## Michael Michael Kowalski (Apr 16, 2019)

lithic hunter said:


> A quick check on my pg yielded 6 early black morels. Ontario County
> View attachment 42601



Those are baby gray/blondes, not blacks. Is it possible due to the cold and then dry conditions upstate missed out on a black morel season?


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Hows it goin out there Yall🤠✌🍄


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

lithic hunter said:


> A quick check on my pg yielded 6 early black morels. Ontario County
> View attachment 42601


Great finds.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

lithic hunter said:


> A quick check on my pg yielded 6 early black morels. Ontario County
> View attachment 42601


Nice!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Michael Michael Kowalski said:


> Those are baby gray/blondes, not blacks. Is it possible due to the cold and then dry conditions upstate missed out on a black morel season?


Never found a Black here in Oneida County.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

wade said:


> Hows it goin out there Yall🤠✌🍄


Slow. The season is just starting here but this week they should start to pop.


----------



## Michael Michael Kowalski (Apr 16, 2019)

geogymn said:


> Never found a Black here in Oneida County.


The past couple years I've found ~100 blacks in Central NY area. Last year was an absolute bonanza. This year I checked my PG religiously since mid April. I found a single small black a week ago that I didn't pick so it could get bigger. Three days later I went back to check on it and someone had picked it. 😠 That was the only black I've seen all season.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Michael Michael Kowalski said:


> The past couple years I've found ~100 blacks in Central NY area. Last year was an absolute bonanza. This year I checked my PG religiously since mid April. I found a single small black a week ago that I didn't pick so it could get bigger. Three days later I went back to check on it and someone had picked it. 😠 That was the only black I've seen all season.


Yeah that's weird that I haven't found any. I hunt in several locations and spend a decent amount of time in the woods. What kind of habitat did you find said Blacks?


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Took a quick check this morning of one of my early spots and found four peeping through. If it wasn't PG I would never had seen them.


----------



## johnboy696 (Mar 25, 2019)

Hope todays rain makes em pop for Saturday. Some warmer temps would be nice. Seemed like we were gonna be perfect three weeks ago temp wise. Came home today to find I lost one of my morning doves to the cat. Anyone need a cat? It’s great at killing things. Stands up on foxes and occasional coyotes. 😂


----------



## Snowday (Apr 20, 2020)

It has been very dry here (Orange County). We were hiking in Harriman State Park Sunday and when we were leaving we were rerouted because of a fire in the park. It rained yesterday and I went out today but still nothing in my spots but the conditions seem right so hopefully after it rains Wednesday.


----------



## Ron Hedden (Feb 20, 2018)

I have not gone out looking in Rensselaer County due to the cold weather. May 18 is usually a good day for yellows in a typical year here. With a sudden transition to 80-degree weather next week, I'm hoping for a soaking rainstorm afterwards.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Oneida County, Valley of the Mohawk. 60 yellows. They came on strong in the past week.


----------



## Michael Michael Kowalski (Apr 16, 2019)

After getting skunked so far this year for black morels combing my previous year PGs, I decided to hit up some virgin ground I scouted earlier in the season. The divine providence of the mushroom gods smiled upon me and guided me to the holy mycelium.


----------



## emarler (10 mo ago)

Congrats to you both! Nice finds!


----------



## Milton Morris (May 1, 2018)

geogymn said:


> Oneida County, Valley of the Mohawk. 60 yellows. They came on strong in the past week.
> View attachment 42875
> View attachment 42876


You say it is the droning of the mower. I say, I wait until Geo posts that Utica Club, then it is on. No more guessing.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Michael Michael Kowalski said:


> After getting skunked so far this year for black morels combing my previous year PGs, I decided to hit up some virgin ground I scouted earlier in the season. The divine providence of the mushroom gods smiled upon me and guided me to the holy mycelium.
> View attachment 42923


Great haul!!!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Milton Morris said:


> You say it is the droning of the mower. I say, I wait until Geo posts that Utica Club, then it is on. No more guessing.


 I went out not expecting to find too much. I went to my favorite PG and in particular to "Old Faithful", a apple tree that I have been harvesting morels from since 2008. It has never failed me since that initial find, who knows how long these morels and apple tree have been mycorrhizal partners before that.. I visited this same spot about a week ago and saw a couple just peeking thru, so I repeat, a lot happened this past week.
As a side note: My lawn is just about ready for the second mowing.
Good luck to all! Enjoy the hunt!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

I walked 3.75 miles in two hours this morning. I found 3 morels or .8 morels per mile. The morel goddess thought my head was getting too big and decided to humble me.... but I love her just the same.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Great finds guys!!! I'm hitting the woods tomorrow can't wait


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Great finds guys!!! I'm hitting the woods tomorrow can't wait


Good luck! Show what you get. I don't have to tell you to enjoy the hunt.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Only 10 today. Checked one new area nothing there. Hit 3 pgs left 15 to 20 to grow. I do believe it's still a little early up here. Will check a few spots tomorrow before mother's day dinner.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> View attachment 42975
> 
> Only 10 today. Checked one new area nothing there. Hit 3 pgs left 15 to 20 to grow. I do believe it's still a little early up here. Will check a few spots tomorrow before mother's day dinner.


 I agree that it is still a bit early. Thankfully you have PGs to check. No morels for me yesterday but picked a bunch of fiddle-heads! It was a glorious day to be in the woods.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

geogymn said:


> I agree that it is still a bit early. Thankfully you have PGs to check. No morels for me yesterday but picked a bunch of fiddle-heads! It was a glorious day to be in the woods.


Excellent Geo. Oh boy those fiddleheads will be delicious. . Yes the weather is making it perfect to be outside.
It's is really nice to have pg. That's what I hitting today.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

I'd love to find some fiddleheads. Saw something that kind of looked like them but didn't have the "paper" associated with fiddleheads. Plus, many of them were uncurled far too much to be gathered.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

shroomsearcher said:


> I'd love to find some fiddleheads. Saw something that kind of looked like them but didn't have the "paper" associated with fiddleheads. Plus, many of them were uncurled far too much to be gathered.


My fiddlehead finds have been a rare treat.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Only 9 yesterday. Left tiny guys. Backed out didn't want step on any. I think I'll wait a few more days. I'm finding our windy weather this winter has take out a good portion of my host trees.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> View attachment 43106
> View attachment 43107
> 
> Only 9 yesterday. Left tiny guys. Backed out didn't want step on any. I think I'll wait a few more days. I'm finding our windy weather this winter has take out a good portion of my host trees.


 Hobler, Looks like we are in for a dry week. I probably won't get out till the weekend. Thanks for the report, it reaffirms my belief that it is early.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Went out back today to check on some earlier finds and got 47. Some were starting to dry. This warm weather has me worried.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

A quick catch last night. These were in a place that I've been harvesting for years. They are under Poplars, the only place and time I find them under said trees.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Well went to a pg today found at least 50 under one tree many still to small yet n still in good condition.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Hobler, That cluster is a pretty sight!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Found 25 under a half dead apple in PG. They were small. I am afraid the season is going to peak and decline rapidly with the slow start and now this heat. Wouldn't be the first time that morels proved me wrong albeit. Enjoy the hunt.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

This weekend is the time to get out there and looking in earnest.They are becoming more numerous and less invisible due to size and coloring. Look for the tree not the morel. good luck, enjoy the hunt!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Picked another 56 today. So dry. This is gonna be a short season for me.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Picked another 56 today. So dry. This is gonna be a short season for me.
> View attachment 43302


Great haul! I'm feeling the same right now but ain't giving up hope.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Another good day. Pg 82 all in good condition too. Seems funny super hot walking today. North n south facing slopes.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Good report, great pics , grand harvest!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Hope to give er a go tomorrow, if the lord is willing and the creeks don't rise.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Well went to pg n got 19. Then floated down the river n got a pail of fiddleheads yummy. Finally got some rain tonight.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Well went to pg n got 19. Then floated down the river n got a pail of fiddleheads yummy. Finally got some rain tonight.
> View attachment 43373


Nice! What a pretty sight!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Went out for 3 hours today, walked 5.7 miles and found 11 yellows. That's 1.9 morels per mile. Reminded me of my early days when I would walk all day with nothing to show for it. Going to keep on walking though, all it takes is one tree to turn the season around.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Hobler, How is your tally compared to last year at this point of the season? I have but a quarter of last years total. Better days ahead!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

geogymn said:


> Hobler, How is your tally compared to last year at this point of the season? I have but a quarter of last years total. Better days ahead!


Geo. I'm way down. I'm at 212 so far. That's what I've gotten in 2 days last year.lol. I guess only time will tell.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Went to pg I checked 3 days ago. Got to the tree I counted 50 at and picked 121 for 126 today.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh man! What a great score! Like I said, it only takes one tree! I looked for said tree yesterday to no avail. Glad you finally hit it, gives the rest of us hope.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

That was after a three day turn around?


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

geogymn said:


> That was after a three day turn around?


Yes 3 days


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Got 58 today. Before the storms rolled threw lol.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Didn't take long to hit your stride! Congrats!


----------



## Michael Michael Kowalski (Apr 16, 2019)

Hoblershang makes me feel inadequate as a mushroom hunter, lol.


----------



## emarler (10 mo ago)

Beautiful!


----------



## Ron Hedden (Feb 20, 2018)

Found 26 yellows here in about 2 hours today in Rensselaer Co. Six of them were on Ash, and 20 of them were around the trunk of a single dead elm that I've been watching since 2018.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Stopped at an old PG on the way home from work. Found 9 standing tall under one Ash tree.


----------



## Ron Hedden (Feb 20, 2018)

Q: what could be better than a pot full of morels cooking on the stove?

A: a pot full of morels cooking on the stove with bacon strips. 😁


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Excellent Ron. Beautiful Geo. Lmao Michael.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

More pg. 85 today. Felt great to walk in the cool morning.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Unbelievable! You hound dog! Congrats! Great morning to be in the woods!


----------



## Iroquois Ninja (Apr 23, 2021)

Finally on the scoreboard! Grabbed 16 to start my season, and a pheasant back. The one is the biggest I've ever harvested, measured 6.5" tall and had some serious girth lol. Madison county.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Iroquois Ninja said:


> Finally on the scoreboard! Grabbed 16 to start my season, and a pheasant back. The one is the biggest I've ever harvested, measured 6.5" tall and had some serious girth lol. Madison county.


Beautiful. Those are perfect for stuffing.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Iroquois Ninja said:


> Finally on the scoreboard! Grabbed 16 to start my season, and a pheasant back. The one is the biggest I've ever harvested, measured 6.5" tall and had some serious girth lol. Madison county.


Great find! Keep truckin!


----------



## Milton Morris (May 1, 2018)

Finally pull 28 big ones. PG. 1 Elm. Found 180 under same tree last year. Other PG’s have nada. Light season here! But a season none the less.


----------



## Michael Michael Kowalski (Apr 16, 2019)

So, I just found a mother lode (40-50ish) growing around an old apple tree. The only issue is there was poison ivy growing near some of them. Has anyone had issues with the poison ivy oils rubbing off or dripping (due to rain) on morels? Is there a good way to clean them off (besides dish soap, which obviously would not be good)?


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Milton Morris said:


> Finally pull 28 big ones. PG. 1 Elm. Found 180 under same tree last year. Other PG’s have nada. Light season here! But a season none the less.
> View attachment 43608


Those look great!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Michael Michael Kowalski said:


> So, I just found a mother lode (40-50ish) growing around an old apple tree. The only issue is there was poison ivy growing near some of them. Has anyone had issues with the poison ivy oils rubbing off or dripping (due to rain) on morels? Is there a good way to clean them off (besides dish soap, which obviously would not be good)?


Oh man, bummer! I never ran into that situation. I don't have any answers, sorry! Good luck!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

That's great Milton. I'm running into the same thing. Some are definitely better than none lol.
Sweet find Michael . Sorry no clue on the poison ivy.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

All this rain and cool nights......they have to be lurking!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Tried some more pg today was late fir this spot. Got 14 out of a hundred or more. Most were gone to far.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Tried some more pg today was late fir this spot. Got 14 out of a hundred or more. Most were gone to far.
> View attachment 43642
> 
> View attachment 43641


Its seems like they were delayed, then came on quick, and matured too fast. Ran into a lot too far gone today.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Went for a walk today. As my pg spots weren't producing I searched some unlikely spots and hit it good. 111 yellows. I was able to cover a lot more ground as you could spot these bigger ones from a distance. It was a good day, would of been better if I got there midweek as most were over ripe and crumbly.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

That's great geo. I might go hit one more north facing slope n call it. It makes me sad that it's come n gone so fast


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> That's great geo. I might go hit one more north facing slope n call it. It makes me sad that it's come n gone so fast


I'm going to hit a couple North slopes today also. I checked them last weekend to no avail. Could be my last chance for romance. Good luck to you.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Hit my north facing PG spots today and gathered 39 yellows. Nice specimens too, a lot better than yesterdays haul.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Beautiful Geo.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hoblershang said:


> Beautiful Geo.


Thanks! They were more beautiful in a cream sauce atop my thick rib eye steak.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Well what a crazy season for morels. I ended up with 486 total. Not my worst or my best but still enjoyed it. Now to wait a whole year again lol. May you all have a great year see you all later guys.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

I scored 294 which is way below my average. I attribute that to an atypical season, loss of some prime PG, and my aging legs. But my love for the spring woods have not diminished. Hobler, talk to you next year hopefully, have a good one.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Time to shift gears....


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Wow! maybe I need to get back out there! Haven't been out since my last morel hunt. Too busy taking care of the house and property! Damn this house and property! I


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

shroomsearcher said:


> Wow! maybe I need to get back out there! Haven't been out since my last morel hunt. Too busy taking care of the house and property! Damn this house and property! I


Its been great weather here in Central NY this past week. Cool and breezy, no bugs to speak of, nice walking conditions. Things really greened up this past week. My house needs care also but........


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Well, it was upper 80's yesterday and today. Supposed to be in the low 90's tomorrow. I cut grass yesterday and today. I want that hot sun tomorrow to really sear the tips of those grass blades and slow this stuff down! This cutting the grass every 3 to 4 days is nonsense! I'll get some stuff done early while it's still cool, and then chill the rest of the day.


----------



## Milton Morris (May 1, 2018)

With all this heat, chanterelles can not be too far behind!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Milton Morris said:


> With all this heat, chanterelles can not be too far behind!


Headed out today to look for early Chants.


----------



## Milton Morris (May 1, 2018)

Any updates on Chanterelles? I saw a little button on a hillside last weekend. Didn’t put any effort in. Hoping to walk about this weekend.


----------



## Kokomorel (Apr 11, 2018)

Milton Morris said:


> Any updates on Chanterelles? I saw a little button on a hillside last weekend. Didn’t put any effort in. Hoping to walk about this weekend.


If you have this intense heat and moisture they will be up. I’m in Indiana found my first baby chants yesterday Good Luck Shroomin


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

I check my early spots this past weekend and found zilch.


----------

